# Sprinting in the drops vs. the hoods?



## HUGH (Aug 6, 2004)

OK lets hear the pros and cons.
Thanks!!

HUGH


----------



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

In a field sprint I'll stay in the drops, it prevents my bars from being entangled with others and it also gives me somewhat better elbow leverage for the inevitable pushing and shoving.

If I on a (very) rare occasion was to be in a small break and the finish was uphill I'd give the hoods a thought, but I'd probably stay in the drops out of habit i.e. that's how I sprint.

SS


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Drops only...*



HUGH said:


> OK lets hear the pros and cons.
> Thanks!!
> 
> HUGH


Drops only for sprinting efforts. You simply have better control over the bike when holding onto the drops, at any point in time really, especially when sprinting. Don't ever not sprint in the drops, OK, well, maybe not ever, but in the drops is where you should be. Simply watch some sprint finishes of world class sprinters and tell me where they're sprinting. Drops every single time.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Watched Cipo win a spring in the Giro (1999) from the hoods. But he was just riding away from everyone, so it was different.

Granted, in the drops with your elbows bent you will be in a more aerodynamic position. Above 50 km/h every aero advantage helps. Especially in sprints.


----------



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

*Drops*

Just because that is how I sprint.



HUGH said:


> OK lets hear the pros and cons.
> Thanks!!
> 
> HUGH


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Drops...*

b/c you do *not* want to get your bars tangled w/someone else's while sprinting!

A+

Philippe


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Another good reason to be in the drops whenever things get "tight."
I remenber the first (and last) time I locked bars. ...I had "difficulty" on a climb, and had to fly once I got over, to catch up. Just as I caught, another rider came up on my side and must have been brain dead from his effort. He locked bars with me on my right side, and went down very hard. He went away in the meat wagon, but I was able to continue, eventhough I received a pedal in the ribs. Chased for 10 miles before I quit. Only race that I ever quit (while still able to ride)


----------



## HUGH (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks for the replys guys. My problem is I have been riding single speeds(MTB) for over three years. So standing up and mashing is what I do. So now that I'm doing crits I have to relearn how to stand(hunch over) and sprint. Another problem is when sprinting in the drops the rear wheel hops. So it looks like I need to scoot my weight back over the seat while sprinting. I'll practice on my training rides this week.

HUGH


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

HUGH said:


> Thanks for the replys guys. My problem is I have been riding single speeds(MTB) for over three years. So standing up and mashing is what I do. So now that I'm doing crits I have to relearn how to stand(hunch over) and sprint. Another problem is when sprinting in the drops the rear wheel hops. So it looks like I need to scoot my weight back over the seat while sprinting. I'll practice on my training rides this week.
> 
> HUGH


I too run into problems with my rear wheel hopping while working on sprints from the drops. I assumed I needed to shift my weight farther back. Is there anything I should be trying to think about to get my weight far enough back?


----------



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

*Push your behind back and keep it off the seat until*

you get on top of the gear you want to spin out. I kind of ease back on the seat as I'm spinning out the gear. Sometimes I make back onto the seat and sometimes I don't. If I don't get back to the seat it is often because I click it down to yet a harder gear because of competative pressure. (Yes, I often shift during a sprint and with Campy the gear goes in with a resounding solid THUD)

You might be running too much pressure in the rear wheel which can reduce the tire grip a tad. When a sprint works well the tires make a wonderful Woosh Woosh Woosh sound. 



HUGH said:


> Thanks for the replys guys. My problem is I have been riding single speeds(MTB) for over three years. So standing up and mashing is what I do. So now that I'm doing crits I have to relearn how to stand(hunch over) and sprint. Another problem is when sprinting in the drops the rear wheel hops. So it looks like I need to scoot my weight back over the seat while sprinting. I'll practice on my training rides this week.
> 
> HUGH


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Droppin' in!*



HUGH said:


> OK lets hear the pros and cons.


From a self-professed and tried-and-true non-sprinter, I think the only time NOT to sprint in the drops is on an uphill finish that is reasonably steep. Otherwise one should always be in the drops for sprinting.

1) Lower center of gravity means a more stable sprinter.
2) Better able to protect the bars and thus position in the drops.
3) Slightly lower and thus slighly more aerodynamic.
4) All the pros do it.

Now, what about climbing in the drops out of saddle? Worked for Pantani. Personally, I can only do this if the climb is not too steep (ie. big ring).


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

*Pantani's case is different ...*



Eric_H said:


> From a self-professed and tried-and-true non-sprinter, I think the only time NOT to sprint in the drops is on an uphill finish that is reasonably steep. Otherwise one should always be in the drops for sprinting.
> 
> 1) Lower center of gravity means a more stable sprinter.
> 2) Better able to protect the bars and thus position in the drops.
> ...


Bianchi said that Pantani loves riding in the drops as much as possible, and so much that he asked for a bike with a super-tall headtube. Basically they welded a headtube that's really for a 58cm bike, onto the rest of a bike designed for Pantani's size.

*Gasp*, does that mean that Pantani was riding a *comfort* bike all along? He was way ahead of his time!


----------

